# Grinding teeth



## Sebastian'sMommy (Oct 30, 2013)

My 4.5 month old puppy Sebastian is grinding his teeth. Is this normal? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When does he do it?? In his sleep? Playing? All the time??

I have never had a dog do it, but my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter does it and I HATE it! 

I will be interested to see the replies you get.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

My new Spoo puppy did it for awhile when I first brought him home at 10 weeks old. I've never had a dog do that before. I just would tell him "stop it" when he did it. He grew out of it I guess because he's 18 weeks now and he doesn't do it anymore. I think maybe it might be the puppy teeth bothering them. They're sore and it's part of their teething. Just a guess.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Never heard of a dog doing it, but I do it!! I wear a mouth guard at night....HA! Lena makes little sucking noises in her sleep like she's nursing.


----------

